# Ma che c'entra?



## TimeHP

Hi all.
Could you tell how would you say in colloquial English:
Ma che c'entra? (Ma cosa c'entra?/ Ma cosa c'entra questo adesso?)Thanks.
Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> Could you tell how would you say in colloquial English:
> Ma che c'entra? (Ma cosa c'entra?/ Ma cosa c'entra questo adesso?)Thanks.
> Ciao


The most common would be, _What does that have to do with it?_


----------



## ElaineG

What does that have to do with anything?

Somewhat old-fashioned but still heard (occasionally): What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## You little ripper!

Or, _What does that have to do with the price of eggs?_


----------



## TimeHP

Thanks.
In Italian we say _aver a che fare,_ as well.
No slang expressions for this verb?
Ciao


----------



## lsp

In some cases, a simple "So what?" may be heard


----------



## TimeHP

Yes, I think _So what?_ isok. 
Not too difficult to remember... 
Ciao


----------



## b2b

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Or, _What does that have to do with the price of eggs?_


Spettacolare questa espressione; quella del _té_ di ElaineG la posso capire, ma questa no; sai per caso che origine ha?

Ciao


----------



## Elisa68

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Somewhat old-fashioned but still heard (occasionally): What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


Noi diremmo:
_C'entra come i cavoli a merenda!_


----------



## You little ripper!

b2b said:
			
		

> Spettacolare questa espressione; quella del _té_ di ElaineG la posso capire, ma questa no; sai per caso che origine ha?
> 
> Ciao


Hi b2b,

I couldn't find much about the etymology of the phrase except this.


----------



## netta efrat

Ciao!

Che c'entra?

Does it mean: "What is the connection"?


----------



## Alberto77

Yeap, I guess you got it
ciao
alb


----------



## netta efrat

Grazie Alberto


----------



## Alberto77

Prego!
Diceva Nino Frassica:
- io non dico che il re è più bravo della regina...
- e che c'entra?
- nulla, appunto non lo dico... 
;-P
ciao
alb


----------



## moodywop

Penso che in inglese si possa tradurre _how's that relevant? _oppure _what's that got to do with it?_ ma sarei curioso di sapere dai madrelingua se ci sono altre espressioni simili


----------



## shamblesuk

What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## Jean05

moodywop said:
			
		

> Penso che in inglese si possa tradurre _how's that relevant? _oppure _what's that got to do with it?_ ma sarei curioso di sapere dai madrelingua se ci sono altre espressioni simili


 
I was wondering the same thing myself. In Albertos example above 'che c'entra' could be translated as "what's your point?". 
Other ways to say it are 'what's that got to do with anything?', 'your point is?' 
Also, I know there are a lot of colloquial ways to say this in BE but I can't think of them right now, 'what's that got to do with the price of eggs?' - something like that...


----------



## TimLA

Minor point, but on idioms such as this I try to make the "literal" translation mean something to me -- making it easier to remember.

For this one I say in my mind "How does that enter" (into the situation/discussion) and it's easier to remember.

Trivial point, but might be helpful to other beginners such as me.

Tim


----------



## Elisa68

Potrebbe anche significare:
_So what?_

Ma abbiamo bisogno di più contesto.


----------



## shamblesuk

.........the price of fish.........!!!! Ma non so perché si dice così!



			
				Jean05 said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing myself. In Albertos example above 'che c'entra' could be translated as "what's your point?".
> Other ways to say it are 'what's that got to do with anything?', 'your point is?'
> Also, I know there are a lot of colloquial ways to say this in BE but I can't think of them right now, 'what's that got to do with the price of eggs?' - something like that...


----------



## Necsus

Che c'entra = Che cos'ha a che fare, a vedere con...
Che c'entra? What's that got to do with it?
Tu che c'entri? What has it got to do with you? (more aggressive) What business is it of yours?
But it also could be translated with "so what", as Elisa said... (E allora?/ Questo che c'entra?)


----------



## lsp

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> .........the price of fish.........!!!! Ma non so perché si dice così!


AE: the price of tea. Go figure...


----------



## BlueWolf

Hello all, I have a doubt about English.
Is it right translating _c'entrare _into English with _having to do_?

Example:
_Che cosa c'entra questo con quello di cui stavamo parlando?
_What does it have to do with what we was talking about?Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, BlueWolf. Credo che abbia ragione. Ecco un altro thread su la stessa frase.  

Elisabetta


----------



## BlueWolf

TrentinaNE said:


> Ciao, BlueWolf. Credo che tu abbia ragione. Ecco un altro thread sulla stessa frase.
> 
> Elisabetta



Grazie mille, Elisabetta!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Prego -- e grazie anche a te!

E


----------



## shamblesuk

BlueWolf said:


> Hello all, I have a doubt about English.
> Is it right translating _c'entrare _into English with _having to do_?
> 
> Example:
> _Che cosa c'entra questo con quello di cui stavamo parlando?_
> What does it*this* have to do with what we was*were* talking about?Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## E.Elisa

Salve a tutti,
so che questo argomento è stato già affrontato ma vorrei un chiarimento!
Si potrebbe tradurre "what's the point?" con "Che c'entra?"
Potrebbe essere corretto?

Grazie!


----------



## beloli

ciao
io direi che è più vicino a "a che serve?"
What's the point in calling him? he never answers...
A che serve chiamarlo? non risponde mai!
B


----------



## LGGirl

"Che c'entra?"  would be "What's that got to do with anything?"


----------



## tericcia

LGGirl said:


> "Che c'entra?" would be "What's that got to do with anything?"


"Non c'entra" (and the corrispondent question: "che c'entra?")is a way to say you didn't hit the nail on the head, it's out of topic...I don't know, hope this helps!


----------



## kan3malato

LGGirl said:


> "Che c'entra?"  would be "What's that got to do with anything?"


Ciao.
Also you can say:"what is the connection?"


----------



## LGGirl

kan3malato said:


> Ciao.
> Also you can say:"what is the connection?"


 
You wouldn't hear "what is the connection" unless it was followed by "between...this and that".  You'd hear, instead, "What's XX got to do with XX?"  It's like comparing apples to oranges.


----------

